# Florida to New York



## RLMToronto (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm interested in anyone's experience sailing north, Jacksonville to New York via the Atlantic, not the ICW, although we may well make two to three stops along the way. I'm planning this trip for Aug. if weather conditions still look favourable. Hoping three weeks is enough, including the rest of the trip up the Hudson, Erie and Oswago to Lake Ontario (6 or 7 days). 3 crew with varying levels of experience though we've all sailed plenty on the Great Lakes. 
Thanks all. I'm new to posting so I hope I've put this in the correct forum. 
I have searched the forums on this but there doesn't seem to be much. 
Thanks.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

That's barely time for the one way trip if you are going offshore.
Suggest you have damn good weather reports...perhaps a router like Chris Parker or Jennifer Clarke as this is definitely a dangerous time of year to be leaving anything to chance. SSB radio/fax would be helpful. 

Suggest also that wherever else you plan to stop...you plan to put in at Beaufort NC...this will let you stop and wait for a great forcast for rounding Hatteras in calm conditions and make the run up to the Chesapeake with favorable winds/seas since there is no where else to put in if it starts getting gnarly. From the Chessie to NYC is 3 days. 
Beaufort from Jax should be 4-5 days. Can you do the Hudson and the Erie and pull the mast in the remaining time?? Dunno and obviously everything is weather dependent. Suggest you have a few bailout alternatives in mind rather than try to push it all at once if the weather does not cooperate as that is when boats get into trouble. 
Good luck!


----------



## Volkhard (Feb 19, 2006)

*Florida to North Carolina*

While I can't comment on the entire trip I just sailed from Stuart, FL to Beaufort, NC in May as part of a 3 leg relocation trip from Tampa Bay, FL to Annapolis, MD.
I did the trip with 3 friends and it took us less than 3.5 days until we reached Oriental, NC. It has been a very nice trip, propelled by southerly winds and the Gulf stream adding up to 2kts to our speed. Often downwind with the Jib boomed out and going wing on wing (no chute on board).

We stayed up to 150 miles east of the coast what was a mistake. Doing the trip for the first time I mis-judged the Gulf stream and should have stayed a little bit closer to shore for optimal performance I guess we "lost" about half a day but we are cruiser and no racer and just had fun.

Of course weather needs to be favorable and we were lucky in that regard.
I opted not go try Cape Hatteras but stayed in the ditch to go to the Chesapeake when I did the RD leg in June. The lower Chesapeake had actually the worst conditions for us with multiple heavy thunderstorms and the wind piping up to about kits. Boat and crew came through unblemished and I am enjoying my weekend sails in Annapolis for now.

Good luck with your trip.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jax to NYC, ten days is not uncommon. Beatable--but not uncommon. With bad wx or mechanicals problems, it could be too tight.

Also bear in mind that depending on winds and currents (the Hudson River is not a river until you get way up it, there is a tidal bore and current most of thw way up) and the need to dodge traffic, plus the notorious light winds of August, you may also need to motor all the way up from NY Harbor into the lake. 

Not an impossible schedule--but one you'd best plan on breaking if anything doesn't go according to plan. And extra week would be way more realisitic.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

My wife and I sailed our Beneteau 36CC from Jacksonville to Cape Fear a couple of years ago. Our original intent was to make Beaufort, but when the weather forecast turned bad, we ducked into Cape Fear. This was a good decision as we later met a boat that had davits ripped off while trying to make Beauford.

Keep an eye on the Wx and enjoy. There are plenty of places to duck into if the weather changes. It was the best sail we have ever had. Two and a half days on a broad reach at 5+ knots with less than 2 ft waves. I had to slow down the last six hours so we could enter the Cape Fear River after sunrise.


----------



## RLMToronto (Jul 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input all. 
I do indeed plan to keep the options open, even to the point of trucking it home if the weather looks like it's not going to cooperate. Had also planned on using the routing service. And may do as some suggest, use the ICW past Hatteras if conditions look bad. Volkhard's your comments interesting in this regard. Would you rather have been outside given the conditions?
I'm considering getting the weather sat. antenae for the HDS-5 Lowrance unit to aid in the weather info. Any thoughts anyone? 
BTW, the canal can apparently be done in 4-6 days, but I'm not certain whether that is from Troy or from NY, and is probably by motor boat which can do a little higher speeds where allowed.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"BTW, the canal can apparently be... and is probably by motor boat "
Ah, you'll be dropping your mast before you enter the canal so you WILL be a motor boat all the way through it. The Erie Canal is now run by the NYS Thruway Authority, IIRC, and I'd expect they also have a low speed limit on it and other regs you might wnt to check out. All that should be on their web site someplace.


----------



## RLMToronto (Jul 23, 2009)

*Speeds*

The web site is still New York State Canals: Maps: Oswego and lots of speeds are 30mph according to the site. Mast up or down, I'm not going that fast.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It'll be mast down, since many of the bridges there won't have the clearance for you to go mast up.


RLMToronto said:


> The web site is still New York State Canals: Maps: Oswego and lots of speeds are 30mph according to the site. Mast up or down, I'm not going that fast.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

Castleton onthe hudson you can drop the mast for $50 DIY $5 fo a mooring, showers available.
Waterford,NY is were the NYS canal begins. !5' fixed bridges on the canal. from Waterford to Oswego- 5-7 days.you cannot lock through at night. if your gog all the way to Buffalo add another 4-6 days. provided there are no delays. 
As for the ocean schedule- good luck. tight schedules can be deadly on sailboats in a hurry. Besides, the journey is where it's at. take your time and enjoy. you'll never regret it.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Brought a 39' ketch from Lauderdale to Long Island in May. It took 14 days, half in the ocean, half in ICW or alongshore. That was due to bad weather. I had a good boat and a great crew. We all got very very wet. There were about three days of sun, the rest fog and heavy rain. But I still look back and smile. Be careful, have fun, bring plenty of good food. Your crew is the most important component of a good trip. Fair winds.


----------



## mooregm5 (Jun 12, 2009)

*NY Canal System*

Hello,

Here is some figures that may help you. The Erie and Oswego Canal is open from 7am-10pm through Sept. 9th (then goes to shorter days). The speed limit varies along the canal but is at least 10 mph except in no wakes zones.

NYC to Oswego is a long 7 days on a sailboat (then again it sounds like the whole plan is tight), but possible barring any lock closures or weather problems if you keep moving all day. Don't forget you need at least half a day to put down your mast.

More information on the Erie Canal page.


----------

